# where do you find your jobs



## new guy 79 (Dec 28, 2009)

Started doing snow removal this year. Right now all I'm doing is passing out flyers on mailboxes on the curb. I know worst method to picking up more work.I was wondering what are you guys doing to fnd more work? What is the most cost effective way of drumming up more business?I'm real small me ,my truck and my shovel.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

word of mouth works best. you can do newspaper ad but make it clear what heading you want it under. i did an ad n when i checked it they had put it under sewing machine repair. needless to say i didn't get many calls. LOL!


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

craigslist.com is a good source for newcomers.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I have never chased down a snow removal client. Every client I have/had has found me. 90% of all my business comes through my web site via google.ca searches. My website is in my signature if you want to have a peek. Its top ranked with google.ca for my business (sealing) and snow removal.


----------



## toptech72 (Oct 7, 2008)

Put your phone number on your plow. All of our trucks have our number on the plows. For some reason people notice the number on the plow more than they do on the door of our trucks.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Try advertising about 4-5 months earlier in the year...


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

Just so you know... stuffing flyers into mailboxes is illegal. Probably not really enforced but still could get you into trouble if it ever came to it.

TITLE 18--CRIMES AND CRIMINAL PROCEDURE

PART I--CRIMES

CHAPTER 83--POSTAL SERVICE

Sec. 1725. Postage unpaid on deposited mail matter

Whoever knowingly and willfully deposits any mailable matter such as statements of accounts, circulars, sale bills, or other like matter, on
which no postage has been paid, in any letter box established, approved, or accepted by the Postal Service for the receipt or delivery of mail
matter on any mail route with intent to avoid payment of lawful postage thereon, shall for each such offense be fined under this title.

(June 25, 1948, ch. 645, 62 Stat. 784; Pub. L. 91-375, Sec. 6(j)(33), Aug. 12, 1970, 84 Stat. 780; Pub. L. 103-322, title XXXIII, Sec. 330016(1)(F), Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2147.)


Amendments

1994--Pub. L. 103-322 substituted ``fined under this title'' for ``fined not more than $300''.
1970--Pub. L. 91-375 substituted ``Postal Service'' for ``Postmaster General''.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

i was wondering if a website would be a good idea for me. does anyone know the laws concerning advertising this way? like do you have to have a business license?


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

a business license should've been taken care of already. legally if you dont have one and are transacting any business, your customer doesnt have to pay you for anything that you do. license, insurance which by your statements i know you dont have, some business cards, magnets for your truck, you do know its january right? i actually had good luck with the flyers i passed out, but it is a little late now. your best bet is to try to find a company that still needs a sub, and get some work in with them.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

all i do is sub at this time. am trying to get ideas for next year maybe.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I cant stress enough how important a website is... I have worked very hard and long hours on mine over the years but it more than pays for itself... Look at it this way, even if you had to pay someone say $4000 for a properly designed site optimized for search engines the revenue return is soooo much more than the investment. Over the last 3 years my website has made me probably somewhere around $300,000... I designed mine myself since I did web design for 8 years prior to opening The Driveway Doctor...


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

i have a tree service and i put snow removal on my yard signs and that helped but when i bought my plow i got contracts from that also.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks driveway doctor! your website is pretty impressive. sure you don't want to get back into web design? LOL!


----------



## new guy 79 (Dec 28, 2009)

drivewaydoctor;940401 said:


> I have never chased down a snow removal client. Every client I have/had has found me. 90% of all my business comes through my web site via google.ca searches. My website is in my signature if you want to have a peek. Its top ranked with google.ca for my business (sealing) and snow removal.


did you do yourwebsite or did you have someone do it?
do you pay for it?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

advertise and they will come to you.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Brucester1;941359 said:


> thanks driveway doctor! your website is pretty impressive. sure you don't want to get back into web design? LOL!


Thats what i was thinking.. you wannan fix mine :laughing:


----------



## Powerstroke14 (Feb 10, 2010)

Does passing out business cards help or by placing them in the peoples mailboxes?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Track your equiment. Thats something new. Nice looking web site!


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Powerstroke14;995282 said:


> Does passing out business cards help or by placing them in the peoples mailboxes?


Make an effort. Business cards are to hand someone once you've talked to them face to face, and introduced yourself. Like 4u2nv stated above, putting anything in or on a mailbox without postage is a federal offense and is punishable.


----------

